# air scoop



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Why to these "forced air " heating guys insisted on installing a air scoop on boiler that already have one built into one??


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Why to these "forced air " heating guys insisted on installing a air scoop on boiler that already have one built into one??


Cannot figure out otherwise how to hang the expansion tank?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

At least they're going above and beyond.


----------

